# Was investiert ihr so in eure Ruten&Rollen?



## Kaljan (2. Dezember 2007)

Moin Carpfreaks , 
mich würde es mal interessieren, was ihr so in eure Karpfenruten und -rollen investiert, auf was achtet ihr so? 

mfG Kaljan #h


----------



## Lukas (Südtirol) (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was investiert ihr so in eure Ruten&Rollen?*

Pro Rute und Rolle habe ich 105€ ausgegeben.
Rute Sänger nSpirit One Carp (ca. 60€)
Rolle Alcedo Freilaufrolle (45€).
Bin sehr zufrieden damit.

gruß Lukas


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was investiert ihr so in eure Ruten&Rollen?*

Also ich habe als Rollen die Daiwa Emblem-x (90€)

Dann habe ich ab weihnachten die Greys Prodigy 3 lbs (140€)


----------



## Steffen90 (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was investiert ihr so in eure Ruten&Rollen?*

zuviel..... meine letzte rolle hat 150€ plus versand gekostet...
die neue rute die ich mir ausgesucht hab soll 190€ kosten...


----------



## carphunter-sobota (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was investiert ihr so in eure Ruten&Rollen?*

Ich habe 2 UK CARP Big Ben 10Pi (60€)

Und die Nash Pursuit Carp Rod (130€) holle ich mir nächstes Jahr.


----------



## tomry1 (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was investiert ihr so in eure Ruten&Rollen?*

_Ich bin Askari fetischist |supergri
Ich kaufe mir Rute und Rolle für 20 €:m
Alles von Koghaaaa
_


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was investiert ihr so in eure Ruten&Rollen?*

#h





tomry1 schrieb:


> _Ich bin Askari fetischist |supergri_
> _Ich kaufe mir Rute und Rolle für 20 €:m_
> _Alles von Koghaaaa_


 

Wenne meinst |rolleyes

mfg Marvin

@ all,
meine Rute (Shimano Alivio 3lb) für 55 Euro und meine Rolle (Shimano 6000GTE-B) 90 Euro.
Jeweils 3 Stück von Rute&Rolle.

mfg Marvin


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was investiert ihr so in eure Ruten&Rollen?*



tomry1 schrieb:


> _Ich bin Askari fetischist |supergri_
> _Ich kaufe mir Rute und Rolle für 20 €:m_
> _Alles von Koghaaaa_


 
ohha ein Kogha schrott kaufer 

eins muss ich sagen, die Kogha abhakmatten sind gute Fußabtreter vorm Zelt


----------



## Matthias87 (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was investiert ihr so in eure Ruten&Rollen?*

Mein Tackle ist 2x Fox Gladiator für je 160€
                     2x Shimano Baitrunner LC für jeweils 160€

Mein Tip lass die Finger von Kogha, der größte Müll den ich je gesehen hab die Quallität ist einfach nur mies.


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was investiert ihr so in eure Ruten&Rollen?*



Matthias87 schrieb:


> Mein Tip lass die Finger von Kogha, der größte Müll den ich je gesehen hab die Quallität ist einfach nur mies.


 

#6#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was investiert ihr so in eure Ruten&Rollen?*

Gut ich habe einen Stuhl von Kogha der ist O.K .
Aber hatte mir mal einen Rodpod bestellt und was bei rauskam war,
erster zusammen Baus zuhause und sofort 2 Schrauben abgebrochen und total schlecht alles -.- !
Lass die Finger von teuren Kogha sachen.

mfg Marvin


----------



## fritte (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was investiert ihr so in eure Ruten&Rollen?*

Ruten habe ich 2 Ultimate Platinum 12ft 3lbs dazu 2 Ultimate Osiris 5000
habe für alles zusammen 170€ bezahlt. 
Hatte aber glück denn ich kenne den Besitzer ein wenig, denn eine Rute kostet normaler weise um die 100€ und eine Rolle im schnitt 60€
Finde die reichen für den Anfang völlig aus, wenn ich meine das es mir wirklich liegt, werde ich mir später ein paar neue Daiwa SS 3000 zulegen also die neu auflage der legendären rollen.
Die kosten aber dann auch so um die 280€.
Werde mir sie aber erstmal genau anschauen.


----------



## BuzzMoody (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was investiert ihr so in eure Ruten&Rollen?*

Tackle 2007: 

Ruten: 3 x Nash Pursuit 2,75 (damals 160 Euro /Stck.)
          2 x Daiwa Pomermesh 2,25 (200 Eur /Stck.)

Rollen: 3 x Tournament Entoh 5000 QD (240 Euro /Stck)
          2 x Daiwa Emblem X 5000 T ( 80 Euro /Stck)

Fürs nächste Jahr werde ich mir noch 3 x Century FG (ca. 250 Euro /Stck) gönnen und die Pursuits verkaufen!


----------



## raub-micha (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was investiert ihr so in eure Ruten&Rollen?*

Kann Dir als Rute Fox-Warrior ES,13ft.ca.80,-Euro. Rolle Fox-Stratos FS10000E ca.80,-Euro empfehlen.Gruß Micha


----------



## toxpack (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was investiert ihr so in eure Ruten&Rollen?*

hi ihr verbrecher :q

für meine bionics hab ich 55 euronen pro stock bezahlt
und meine ultimate dreamrunner hab ich für 60 das stück bekommen...

bin mit beiden echt super zufrieden, preis leistung echt spitzenklasse.
ich investier lieber mehr in meine mixe und montagen mit denen fängt man ja bekanntlich die fische:m

cheers rainer


----------



## jkc (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was investiert ihr so in eure Ruten&Rollen?*

Habe die letzten zwei Saisons mit zwei Spro Saffire Carp gefischt 40 €/Stk#6.
Dazu zunächst Spro LCS Big Fish 9700 (je 66€), später die Shimano Baitrunner 8000 gte B je 90€
Nächste Saison stehen neue Ruten auf dem Plan, im Blick sind so 100 Eus/Stück, wenns sich lohnt gehts rauf bis 150...

(das Tackle fängt nicht den Fisch...)
Grüße JK


----------



## FischAndy1980 (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was investiert ihr so in eure Ruten&Rollen?*

Rollen: 2x Daiwa Regal PlusBri 5000 (200€ für beide)

Ruten: 1x Yad Stonehill Carp Special 3,60m 2,75lbs
1x Sänger Spirit one Carp 3,60m 2,75lbs


nachtrag: ein Podpod wird im Winter auch nochmal zulegt und zwar den High Tower von Anaconda... nee soll eins von amiaud werden


----------



## joop85 (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was investiert ihr so in eure Ruten&Rollen?*

hab mir vor gut einen monat neue ruten und rollen zugelegt:

3x Chub outkast 2,5lbs je 115€
und
3x Fox Stratos 10000 je 85€
bin damit wirklich bestens zufrieden.

für die nächste saisson will ich noch ein neues pod haben!!!
wahrscheinlich das fox sky pod!!


----------



## Forellenangler91 (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was investiert ihr so in eure Ruten&Rollen?*

@ Marvin 

Ich mein ein Stuhl ist auch nicht das Problem, der is nur zum sitzen, aber sich so ein Schrott von Askari zu hollen würde ich nie machen bäääääääää....

Also hab mir zwei chub outkast zugelegt zwei Cormoran Sinus, aber da die Cormoran für die Seen nicht reichen werden, in dennen ich nächstes Jahr angle.
Holl ich mir zwei Shimano Ultegra XTA eine gute investierung. dan kommen noch 3 Delkims dazu und noch noch das Anaconda Dawnbreaker bivvy. Ansonsten hab ich keine anderen Investitionen geplannt (bis jetzt ^^)


----------



## ObiOne (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was investiert ihr so in eure Ruten&Rollen?*

3x Fox Eclipse (200 € Pro Stock) 
3x Shimano Big Baitrunner Lc (150€ pro Rolle)

Mich interessiert nur warum du das wissen möchtest? |kopfkrat

Gruß Obi |wavey:


----------



## Kaljan (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was investiert ihr so in eure Ruten&Rollen?*

Sehr intressant bis jetzt, die einen geben ganz schön kohle aus und die anderen investieren lieber in köder und co. 



ObiOne schrieb:


> 3x Fox Eclipse (200 € Pro Stock)
> 3x Shimano Big Baitrunner Lc (150€ pro Rolle)
> 
> Mich interessiert nur warum du das wissen möchtest? |kopfkrat
> ...



Da ich mir jetzt zwei ruten + rollen zulegen möchte und mal schaun will, was ihr so dafür ausgebt . 

mfG kaljan #h


----------



## Blauzahn (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was investiert ihr so in eure Ruten&Rollen?*



Forellenangler91 schrieb:


> Ansonsten hab ich keine anderen Investitionen geplannt (bis jetzt ^^)



Ich hätte da noch was für Dich...
da könntest DU noch ein wenig ergänzen und investieren.
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...97&ih=011&category=26466&ssPageName=WDVW&rd=1

Nicht ärgern, nur wundern #h

Grüße


----------



## Steffen90 (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was investiert ihr so in eure Ruten&Rollen?*



Kaljan schrieb:


> die einen geben ganz schön kohle aus und die anderen investieren lieber in köder und co.


oder tun beides


----------



## Kaljan (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was investiert ihr so in eure Ruten&Rollen?*



Steffen90 schrieb:


> oder tun beides



oder so :q


----------



## Kaljan (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was investiert ihr so in eure Ruten&Rollen?*

was würdet ihr mir für 70-80 € empfehlen an ruten !?! 
die auch was taugen !

edit: in 3 lbs und 3,60m!!


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was investiert ihr so in eure Ruten&Rollen?*

Shimano Alivio Specimen 55Euro c.a !
Top Ruten.

mfg Marvin


----------



## Kaljan (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was investiert ihr so in eure Ruten&Rollen?*



Spinn&Jerk schrieb:


> Shimano Alivio Specimen 55Euro c.a !
> Top Ruten.
> 
> mfg Marvin



hmm joa, die rute sie wohl nett aus. 
hat jmd. noch welche vorschläge ?


----------



## herzberger (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was investiert ihr so in eure Ruten&Rollen?*

kommt schon einiges zusammen....
die teuren bissanzeiger + ruten/rollen sollen nicht in den dreck fallen also nochn vernünftiges pod dazu etc. 
ein echter teufelskreis. 
nur wenn man einmal vernünftige sachen kauft, hat man länger was davon.lieber einmal 150€ fürn bissanzeiger der 10 jahre hält als einen der 2 mal im jahr ersetzt werden muss für 20€.
ich habe bei meinen chub vantage jetzt lebenslange garantie, die ich hoffentlich nciht brauchen werde.
also spar etwas, guck dir dir ruten live an, nimm sie in die hand und teste sie. jede rute und jeder mensch ist anderst und braucht andere sachen.
ich würde z.b. keine 3 lbs ruten nehmen. geschmackssache!


----------



## Kaljan (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was investiert ihr so in eure Ruten&Rollen?*

ja das stimmt. 
deswegen frage ich erst einmal, welche ruten top sind, damit ich bei meinem dealer diese ruten live betrachten kann !!!


----------



## Virous (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was investiert ihr so in eure Ruten&Rollen?*

Ich fische 2 Daiwa Powermesh 2,25Lbs(gebraucht gekauft für jeweils 80€) und ne Sänger Sensible Touch 2 2,75Lbs(135€). Dazu hab ich dann 2 Shimano BTR GTE 6000 und ne Shimano Biomaster XTA.
Bin Sehr zufrieden damit und würde mir die Dinger auch jeder Zeit wieder kaufen!  
mfg


----------



## Carphunter' (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was investiert ihr so in eure Ruten&Rollen?*

so. jetzt hab ich n paar monate gespart, un hab mir jetzt n bische was geleisted.

2x Shimano super aero baitrunner xtea 10000

konnt mir aba nur eine sooo kaufen(leisten). die andere liegt unterm weihnachtsbaum|rolleyes


----------



## Michael R. (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was investiert ihr so in eure Ruten&Rollen?*

Moin
Muss nicht immer das teuerste sein. Fische seit 3 Jahren Rollen von Exori (die Solid) und Ruten von Pelzer (Joy Stick MKII 13ft 3,25lb). Ne Solid kostet um die 100,- und die Ruten haben damals 135,- gekostet. Schade das es die nicht mehr gibt, würde mir gern noch zwei kaufen mit weniger Wurfgewicht (2,5lb).


----------



## flasche (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was investiert ihr so in eure Ruten&Rollen?*



tomry1 schrieb:


> _Ich bin Askari fetischist |supergri_
> _Ich kaufe mir Rute und Rolle für 20 €:m_
> _Alles von Koghaaaa_


 

HäHä Billigzeug 

:vikie Rute bricht beszimmt bei einme Köfi ab :vik:


----------



## julian123 (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was investiert ihr so in eure Ruten&Rollen?*

Hallo Kaljan
Ich werde mir jetzt 2 Spro Dutch Ace Classic zulegen die kosten 100€ pro stk dazu hab ich mir überlegt vllt noch 2 Daiwa Emcast für ca. 90€ pro stk.
GRUß


----------



## -qwertz- (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was investiert ihr so in eure Ruten&Rollen?*

ich hab mir erst vor kurzen 2 fos warrior es für 140€ geholt und jetzt noch 2 daiwa emcast 4500 dazu auch 160€


----------



## Forellenangler91 (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was investiert ihr so in eure Ruten&Rollen?*

ajo ich überlegs mir mal das noch zu zulegen, aber ich glaub kaum !!! ^^


----------



## tarpoon (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was investiert ihr so in eure Ruten&Rollen?*

die warrior es reizen mich auch. im moment fische ich ruten von YAD...


----------



## David1981 (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was investiert ihr so in eure Ruten&Rollen?*

Fische im Mom. *Cormoran UK CARP "ELIMINATOR"* (ca 80,-€ pro Rute), will mir für die nächste Saison ein Paar neue *Fox Legend* Routen zulegen, (ca 140,-€ pro Rute) kann mich nur noch nicht für eine Testkurve entscheiden.
Als Rollen verwende ich *Abu Cardinal  505 FR - Freerunner *(ca 56,-€ das Stück), der Freilauf läuft nen bissel schwere als bei meinen alten DAM Rollen aber hatte dadurch noch keine Nachteile.


----------



## angelpfeife (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was investiert ihr so in eure Ruten&Rollen?*

Als Rollen verwende ich *Abu Cardinal  505 FR - Freerunner *(ca 56,-€ das Stück), 
Oh man da hat die dein dealer aber übern tisch gezoge#d#d.
Ich habe die gleiche für 35€ bei Askari ( ja ich kaufe öfters bei askari:vik gekauft. 
Also ich fische Rollen: Die oben gennante und eine super baitrunner aero xtea 6000 ( 125€)
Ruten: Kogha crownlake carp (45€ die reicht für meine zwecke) und eine shimano forcemaster specimen in 12", 3lb und playing action


----------



## Aulanocara (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was investiert ihr so in eure Ruten&Rollen?*

Hi fische Fox Warrior ES je 75 €, 2 Daiwa Emcast advanced 6000 130€, 1 daiwa evo 100€ ,


----------



## Master Hecht (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was investiert ihr so in eure Ruten&Rollen?*

ich hatte ne kogha freilaufrolle, einmal geangelt, schon ging die bremse auf einmal nicht mehr, jetzt hab ich ne schöne abu garcia, und ich weiß darauf ist verlasss.


----------



## Master Hecht (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was investiert ihr so in eure Ruten&Rollen?*

ich muss aber auch ma sagen, das man unbedingt teures gerät brauch, ich finde viel eher sollte es zu einem passen, ich hatte ma ne teure cormoran rute-40g wurfgewicht, ist bei 20g abgeknickt, nie wieder hole ich mir ne cormoran, ich habe jetzt ne keine ahnung welche marke das ist für 20 euro und komme damit bestens klar.


----------



## Donauhannes (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was investiert ihr so in eure Ruten&Rollen?*

Fische ein Pärchen Cormoran Ruten Vom Typ UK Carp in 2,75 LBS  und bin echt Megazufrieden. Haben jetzt schon einiges aufm Buckel die Stöcken. Gekostet haben die vor ca. 2 Jahren 85 Europro Stk.. Heuer hab ich mir ne Fox Warrior Elite geholt. Kostete zwar mit 130 Euro fast das Doppelte einer ES, aber von den ES - Modelle hat man in letzter Zeit viel schlechtes gehört. Sollen in der Qualität sehr nachgelassen haben.#d

Rollenmäßig hängen an meinen Karpfenruten die Shimano Baitrunner Gte B Modelle. An den beiden 2,75er  Ruten in der 6000er Größe und an der 3Lbs-Rute ne 8000er.

Testweise hatte ich auch schon die Daiwa Emcast Advanced von meinen Heavy-Feederruten dran. Brachte schon merkbare Wurfweitenverbesserung ( allerdings mit Geflecht ), allerdings bin ich ein Freilaufgewohnheitstier.|supergri


----------



## Kaljan (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was investiert ihr so in eure Ruten&Rollen?*

Ich habe schon öfters im board gehört, dass Freilaufrollen von Cormoran nicht grade soo gut sind. 
Warum denn, was ist den bei euch vorgefallen  ? 

wäre dankbar über eine antwort, da mein dealer mir ein gutes angebot gemacht hat und ich jetzt am überlegen bin, ob ich die nehme oder lieber andere aussuche. 

mfG Kaljan #h


----------



## Carphunter' (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was investiert ihr so in eure Ruten&Rollen?*

hatte mal 2 normale heckbremsrollen. nach 2 tage sinn bei beiden die rücklaufsperre ausgefallen. nach längerer zeit haben beide nach und nach immer mehr n geist aufgegeben. also extrem schlecht find ich.



hab aba noch no cormoran cormaxx 35-s oder so......
was die schon alles mitgemacht hat.......:q
-n paar mal ausversehen draufgetreten#q
- n paar mal komplett eingefroren#q
-n paar mal runtergefallen#q
un aun n paar tage im wasser gelegen.#q

un die rolle macht kein mucks. die läuft supaaa 1a spitze. war, und bin echt erstaund. also doe cormaxx sind echt robust


----------



## Matthias87 (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was investiert ihr so in eure Ruten&Rollen?*

@ Carphunter

Was machst du mit deinem Tackle ist ja echt übel. Wie hast du es geschafft das die ein paar Tage im Wasser lag????Oder wie tritt man auf seine rollen????

Naja dafür das die das ausgehalten haben und immer noch funktionieren respekt.


----------



## xxcruiserxx (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was investiert ihr so in eure Ruten&Rollen?*

so will ich ma ran

ruten:
2x Fox warior elite  (jeweils 130€)

Rollen:
okuma power-liner 860 (jeweils 100€,      die preise bei dieser rolle schwanken von händöer zu händler stark)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was investiert ihr so in eure Ruten&Rollen?*



Carphunter' schrieb:


> un die rolle macht kein mucks. die läuft supaaa 1a spitze. war, und bin echt erstaund. also doe cormaxx sind echt robust


Solche Dinger gibt es auch, die Quick-AT Serie gehört auch in diese Riege.
Die sind so elastisch aufgebaut |bigeyes und mit so viel Spalt und Lose, daß der Dreck einfach wieder rausfällt oder rausläuft, die Elastizität ist wie bei einem "Pflummi".
Nicht das richtige um einen Rekordfisch zu drillen :g, aber in der Wertungsdisziplin "Mißhandlungen bei Transport + Handling" verdienen die eine glatte 1 !


----------



## Carphunter' (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was investiert ihr so in eure Ruten&Rollen?*



Matthias87 schrieb:


> @ Carphunter
> 
> Was machst du mit deinem Tackle ist ja echt übel. Wie hast du es geschafft das die ein paar Tage im Wasser lag????Oder wie tritt man auf seine rollen????



naja, n paar mal draufgetreten is übertrieben, aba bin ausversehen beim angelraum aufräumen auf den bügel getreten. naja, bügel war platt. aber wieder n bischen hingebogen un scho ging´s wieder

das runtergefallen stimmt leider. is auch die einziege rolle die von mir überhaupt runtergefallen ist. zb. bin hängengeblieben un is eben vom regal gefallen usw. ich dacht dann immer, jetzt ist sie kaputt, aber die hatt mich immer wieder überrascht.

das mit dem im wasser liegen war nicht meine schuld. ich hab sie mal meinen besten freund ausgeliehen. wir wollten letzten winter köfi´s angeln gehen, un weil mein freund zu doof is, un beim rumalbern ins wasser fällt, un vor schreck die rute gleich 10m weit ins wasser wirft. naja, hat mir auch das geld für die rute un die rolle gegeben. bin dann nochma mit ihm angeln gewesen, un hab nur durch zufall die rute+rolle wiedergefangen. hab ihm dann das zeug gegeben, un hab gesagt, das er sich drum kümmern soll, wegen saubermachn unso. der hat natürlich die von innen nasse rolle bei sich zuhause liegen lassen, sodass sie dann koplett eingefroren ist. hab sie mir dan wieder genommen, n bische fett rein, un die is viller wie ne 1 gelaufen, un tut es heute noch#6

ich muss aber ehrlich sagen,die hatt mich echt erstaunt


----------



## Kaljan (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was investiert ihr so in eure Ruten&Rollen?*

könntet ihr mir bitte die probleme von den Cormoran freilaufrollen konkreter sagen ?!?

mfG Kaljan #h


----------



## DESCHM (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was investiert ihr so in eure Ruten&Rollen?*

Nachdem ich in diesem Jahr einige Groß-Investitionen (Schwimmanzug von Mullion [1MD7], mehrere Ruten [u.a. Set für das Fliegenfischen] & Rollen und diverses Kleinkram) getätigt habe, will ich mich mit den Investitionen in 2008 auf € 200,00 beschränken.

Von dem geplanten Investitionsbudget habe ich € 60,00 für eine Rozemeijer Spin medium/heavy 2,10m bereits ausgegeben, so dass nur noch € 140,00 übrig sind.


----------



## porsch911 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was investiert ihr so in eure Ruten&Rollen?*

-ruten 3x leon hoogendijk milenium 12,6ft 3 1/4 lbs 
-3x shimano aero technium XTA 12000
die ruten sind bestellt müsste nächste woche müsste  so weit sein
die rollen habe ich vor etwa zwei monaten gekauft wer die ruten und die rollen kennt den brauch ich den preis nicht zu nenen über die rollen kan ich sagen das sie die geilsten sind die ich jemals hatte
die haben eine unglaubliche kraft man kan sie locker mit zwei fingern den köder und das blei rausziehen


----------



## karpfen-freak (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was investiert ihr so in eure Ruten&Rollen?*

also ich kann nur cormoran ruten empfehlen 30-500€
und die rolle: quantum energy response 72,95€


----------



## porsch911 (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was investiert ihr so in eure Ruten&Rollen?*

ich bitte dich gib noch 30 euro mehr und kauf die us baitrunner da hast du was fürs leben


----------



## kleinerkarpfen (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was investiert ihr so in eure Ruten&Rollen?*

mahlzeit....
also es ist uninteressant wieviel jeder ausgeben tut denn wirklich wichtig ist es beim kauf das passende für jeden selbst zu finden. es muss den ansprüchen genügen. angefangen habe ich auch mit einer ganz normalen rute mit einer 0815 rolle. vor einiger zeit habe ich alles (wie solls auch sein) aufgerüstet und mal etwas tiefer in die tasche gegriffen. das hällt jetzt schon gut 3 jahre und ich bin damit sehr zufrieden. 
mein tackel besteht aus 2 ruten von yad ashford für je 60 € und 2 rollen von sharkspiere medaliste für je 80€ und ein ganz normales rod pod. das ist ausreichend und nicht unbedingt das teuerste.


----------



## ZanderIvo (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was investiert ihr so in eure Ruten&Rollen?*



Kaljan schrieb:


> könntet ihr mir bitte die probleme von den Cormoran freilaufrollen konkreter sagen ?!?
> 
> mfG Kaljan #h


 
Die Freilaufrollen von Cormoran sind einfach nur ********.
Die Freilauffunktion ist mieserabel, die Bremse oll einstellbar.
Halt nur was für Grobmotoriker.
Ich gib Dir mal n Tip in Sachen Rollen fürs Karpfenziehen:

Freilaufrollen natürlich nur die Baitrunner von Shimano in 6000er oder 8000er und von Daiwa z.b. die Regal 5000BRI Plus, da paßt erstmal genügend Leine rauf und da hast Du ein lebenlang dran freude.
Haben z.B. vom Kumpel seine Baitrunner 6010 nach 10Jahren aufgeschraubt wegen mal fetten, weil sie 3Tage lang im Wasser lagen bei der Rüsslerjagd (ging nit anders, war n scheiss angelplatz, zumindestens für die Rollen, dachten wir ).
Nischt da, die sahen von innen aus wie gerade frisch gekauft.
Also denk daran, lieber Qualität aks Quantität.

Nun dann, Euch allen ein dickes Petri .... und allzeit krumme Ruten


----------



## porsch911 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was investiert ihr so in eure Ruten&Rollen?*

wie du schon sagst shimano für karpfen bei der daiwa infinity 5500
bei mir verichten die shimano aero technium 12000 XTA      ihren dienst


----------



## Matthias87 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was investiert ihr so in eure Ruten&Rollen?*

Aero Technium 12000 XTA ? das sind die besten Rollen im moment auf dem Markt was hast du pro Stück bezahlt??


----------



## Forellenangler91 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was investiert ihr so in eure Ruten&Rollen?*

Nach Weihnachten kommen noch 2 Shimano Baitrunner big lc dazu un dan is für mich mit den Rollen erst mal schluss


----------



## porsch911 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was investiert ihr so in eure Ruten&Rollen?*

habe pro rolle 330 euro bezahlt bei angelzentrale herrieden komischerweise sind sie jezt wieder bei denen im onlineshop 450 euro pro rolle versehe ich nicht macht irgendwie keinen sinn haben eigentlich vernünftige preise was die rollen angeht da has du recht schnurverlängerung ist genial hab noch nie eine bessere gesehen
kraft hat sie auch das merkt man gleich auch grosse waller sind sicher kein problem das baitrunner system funktioniert einwandfreiklar es ist viel geld aber dafür bekommt man auch eine echte japan rolle was bei shimano immer seltener wird


----------



## Matthias87 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was investiert ihr so in eure Ruten&Rollen?*

Ok Danke Herrieden ist auch mein Haupt-Tackle-dealer sonst einfach anrufen der weiß immer gut bescheid.Wahr vielleicht ein Angebot.


----------



## porsch911 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was investiert ihr so in eure Ruten&Rollen?*

ja am besten anrufen und nach norbert verlangen habe vor einer woche eine grosse bestellung getätigt für mich und meinen kolegen ruten leon milenium eos r piepser 
ein satz neuer swinger und sonst ein paar kleinigkeiten gehe die ware dieses wochenende nach deutschland hohlen da ich aus der schweiz komme habe ich es an die adresse von meiner tante geschickt wen man die ware im vorraus bezahlt bekommt man alles sehr schnell zugesandt ich kaufe jezt nur bei herrieden und stammkunden bekommen guten preis zumindestenz habe ich die erfahrung gemacht den was die milenium in anderen läden kosten ist nicht der preis den ich bezahlt habe eifach mal anrufen


----------



## magic feeder (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was investiert ihr so in eure Ruten&Rollen?*

also ich habe 2 fox legend ruten für 150 euro pro stück und 2 sportera freilaufrollen für 85 euro pro stück und bin wirklich total zufrieden......

der magic feeder


----------



## esox82 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was investiert ihr so in eure Ruten&Rollen?*

Ruten:
2x DAM sumo royal carp 2,5lbs (+/-80€)
2xJRC blade 3,25lbs (+/-160€)

Rollen:
2xSPRO super long cast lcs460 (+/-60€)
2xShimano Navi xta8000 (+/-90€)


----------



## carperphilipp (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was investiert ihr so in eure Ruten&Rollen?*

MEine ruten von SHIMANO kosten in einer Kombi 180euro für Rute +Freilaufrolle..Baitrunner um genau zu sein.-


----------



## Carphunter' (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was investiert ihr so in eure Ruten&Rollen?*

mein altes karpfenzeug:
                       rollen: 2x zebco trophy 760RC |uhoh+/- 50euro)

                       ruten: 2x DAM creen cross power carp 3,60m 3lbs|uhoh: (+/- 40euro)


                     neues:
                      rollen: 2x shimano super baitrunner xte-a 10000 #6 (+/- 150euro)
                      ruten: 2x jrc liberator carp rod´s 3,60 2,75lbs #6 (+/- 90euro)


----------



## magic feeder (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was investiert ihr so in eure Ruten&Rollen?*

ich habe zweimal die fox legend in 12" und 2,75lbs....als rollen verwende ich grosse sportera freilaufmodelle...bin total zufrieden damit...


----------



## daKopfi (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was investiert ihr so in eure Ruten&Rollen?*

Also hab vor einem Jahr 2 FOx warrior xt, 2,75 lbs und 2 Shimano Baitrunners us 4500 gekauft für insgesamt 240 euro.
bin zufrieden damit. 

aber baits, boxen, taschen, futterale, boxen, kleinteile, pod und so sachen verschlingen auch viel kohle...


----------



## stein-ti (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was investiert ihr so in eure Ruten&Rollen?*

Moin, Moin

ich habe mir in den letzten Jahren:
1 x Shimano Catana 12ft 2,5lbs damals ca 100 Eur
1 x Sänger Sensible Touch 2 in 12 ft und 2,5 lbs ca 120 Eur
1x Shimano Beastmaster in 12ft und 2,75 lbs um die 100 Eur
1x CPT Slim Edition von Emsi in 12ft und 3,0 lbs ca 120 Eur
2x Prologic Xlnt in 12ft und 3,0 lbs 120 Eur/Stck

An den Ruten sind 

2 x Shimano Baitrunner Aero Gte 6000 damals 100 Eur/Stck
2 x Shimano Biomaster 8000 XSA um die 100 Eur/Stck
1 x Okuma Powerliner 860 gebraucht 30 Eur
1 x Daiwa Emblem Exceller 4500 meine 130 Eur

So das war es 

Gruß Tim


----------



## Michael R. (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was investiert ihr so in eure Ruten&Rollen?*

Diverse Blei von nem Angelversand 130,-
Boilies vom gleichen Versand 110,-
Schnur vom örtlichen Angelladen 50,-

Reicht für ein Janr.


----------



## xXIceCubeXx (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was investiert ihr so in eure Ruten&Rollen?*

_*Also,meine Ruten kosten es Stück 229,95euro(Cup Vantage).Davon habe ich mir zwei Stück gekauft .Meine Rollen sind hingegen günstiger ,eine kostet 60euro,hab ich mir auch 2 Stück von gekauft(Daiwa advanced)*_


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was investiert ihr so in eure Ruten&Rollen?*

also ich habe mir jez zwei neue Stöcke zugelegt!
Greys Prodigy in 3lbs, habe 140€ pro Rute bezahlt....ich fand das erst ein bisschen teuer aber denn hab ich mich doch in sie verliebt:l


----------



## MrFloppy (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was investiert ihr so in eure Ruten&Rollen?*

alter fred, aber eben erst gefunden. 

bin der meinung, wer billig kauft, kauft 3 x: das 1. mal, weils billig ist, das 2. mal den gleichen billigmist, weil der beim 1. mal kaputt ging und es ja evtl. ne ausnahme war. das 3. mal (wenn der billigmist vom 2. kauf wieder nach kurzer zeit in ist) wird dann was richtiges gekauft.
allerdings heisst teures tackle nicht auch automatisch, dass damit große fische gefangen werden. ich mag so mittelprisiges tackle. 

fische 2 greys prodigy und shimano super xtea 5000 zum grundfischen. zum spinfischen berkley skeletor und shimano stradic fb 2500. zum feederfischen ne shimano hyperloop bzw. twinpower feederrute mit shimano stradic fb 4000.
posenfischen: sänger masteredition match mit shimano stradic fb 1000. schnur hab ich auf allen rollen gamakatsu super g-line.
 ist nicht das billigste, aber auch nicht das allerteuerste tackle. generell zahle ich für rollen eher mehr, die qualität der rolle (bremse) entscheidet - viel mehr als die rute - über den ausgang des drills.


----------



## spinner14 (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was investiert ihr so in eure Ruten&Rollen?*

Ich habe für meine Ruten 89 bezahlt ( X-Line Vanquish)
Und für meine Rollen 134 (Shimano Ultegra Xt-b)
Mir sind auch die Rollen wichtiger,die Ruten sind natürlich auch geil#6


----------



## zrako (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was investiert ihr so in eure Ruten&Rollen?*

2 chuboutcast je 110€ + 2 superbaitrunner je 155€


----------



## max_hoppus (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was investiert ihr so in eure Ruten&Rollen?*

2x Fox Warrior Es 12" 2,5LB (180€ beide)
2x Shimano Baitrunner 6000 RE (140€ beide)
Gutes Tackle für einen gerade noch ertragbaren Preis ...
LG


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was investiert ihr so in eure Ruten&Rollen?*

3x Greys Prodigy (540 € beide)
3x Emblem-x (240€ beide)


----------



## pike1984 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was investiert ihr so in eure Ruten&Rollen?*

1x Balzer Edition Royal 10, 2,5lb (neu, ca. 40 Euro) + Shimano Baitrunner Aero GTE 6000 (war sogut wie neu, ca.60 Euro)
1x Starbaits Expert, 3lb (neu, ca. 45 Euro) + Daiwa Regal Plus BRI 4000 Airbail (neu, ca. 60 Euro)

Die beiden Kombos reichen mir eigentlich vollkommen zum Karpfen-und auch Hechtfischen, taugen meiner Meinung nach gut was und waren echt mal richtige Schnäppchen bei e*ay (speziell die Ruten).#6


----------



## bissfieber (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was investiert ihr so in eure Ruten&Rollen?*

Für die Ruten Fox Rangemaster II je ca 100€ und für die Rollen Shimano Big Baitrunner LC je ca 160€


----------



## xxcruiserxx (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was investiert ihr so in eure Ruten&Rollen?*

2x fox warrior elite 12'   3,25 lbs   (insges. 250€)
2x okuma powerliner 860 (insges. 200€ [älterer preis, da ich die rollen schon länger habe])


----------



## BuzzMoody (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was investiert ihr so in eure Ruten&Rollen?*

3 x Sportex Kev Carp (300€ Stck.)
3 x Tournament Entoh QuickDrag (200€ Stck.)


----------



## hechtler1 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was investiert ihr so in eure Ruten&Rollen?*

hallo 

2 Chub Outkast 12" 2.75 lbs  (110€ Stck. )
2 Okuma Powerliner PL-865 ( 60€ Stck.  )


----------



## crossfire (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was investiert ihr so in eure Ruten&Rollen?*

2xChub Outcast 12ft 2,75lbs  100euro Stück
2xOkuma Powerliner Pl-865 EOS 50euro Stück 

schönes Tackel hechtler !!


----------



## Carphunter' (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was investiert ihr so in eure Ruten&Rollen?*

2x Shimano Beastmaster specimen carp 12ft. 3lbs. (130€/stk. = 260€)

2x Shimano Super Baitrunner xte-a 10000 (150€/stk. = 300€)


----------



## niddafischer (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was investiert ihr so in eure Ruten&Rollen?*

Rute chub outcast (100€)
Rolle shimano ultegra xta(ca.140€-150€)


----------



## Mr. Boilie (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was investiert ihr so in eure Ruten&Rollen?*

Rute 2X Greys Prodigy 12,6ft 3,5 IBS  Stk. 175€
       2X Daiwa AKN Dictator Kevin Nash 13ft 2,75 IBS
       2X Armalite MK II  12ft 2,75 IBS    
       1X Chub Out Cast Spod Rod 12 ft 5 IBS  100 €


Rollle 2X Daiwa Emblem 5000XT 300 DM pro Stück
        2X Daiwa Emblem 6000XT 100 € pro Stück
        2X Daiwa Tournament S5000T  320 DM pro Stück


----------



## daKopfi (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was investiert ihr so in eure Ruten&Rollen?*

Hab zwei Karpfenruten und Karpfenrollen:

Fox Warrior XT 2,75 lbs => eine 70€
gebrauchte Shimano Baitrunner us 4500 => 50€ 

Macht gesamt 240 € und die werden ewig gefischt.


----------



## turm13 (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was investiert ihr so in eure Ruten&Rollen?*

2 x century fb, ca. 450 euro / st
2 x daiwa infinity xbra 5500 260 euro / st
jeder braucht seinen fetisch oder


----------



## max_hoppus (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was investiert ihr so in eure Ruten&Rollen?*

WOW, echt krass, was einige für ihre Ruten und Rollen ausgeben. Da sind meine 2 Ruten und 2 Rollen für insgesamt "nur" 320€ ja gar nix gegen.


----------



## Casualties (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was investiert ihr so in eure Ruten&Rollen?*

also 
ich hab 
2x Nash Pursuit 2 3/4lbs (habe für die eine 150 bezahlt und die andre, etwas spätergekauft - 130€)
Dann
Uk Carp Carp FOrce (Cormoran) (neu 100€)
hab sie  gebraucht für 45€ bekommen

Dann noch Ultimate Xentron

Rollen
2x Okuma Baitfeeder
1x Daiwa Jubiter Z

will mir demnächst ne neue Rolle 
und 2 neue Ruten w.a wieder welche von Nash


----------

